

I’m So Relieved, The Atlas Shrugged Movie is Fantastic - hustlebear-judd
http://hustlebear.com/?p=1412

======
bockris
Why did you resubmit your own blog post under a new URL?

see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2274015>

flagged

~~~
hustlebear-judd
Well, because my server went down right after I did last time, which was
frustrating. The problem has been fixed, so I resubmitted it. Is that ok?

~~~
noonespecial
Yeah, it is. I actually wanted to hear about what some others around here are
thinking about this and was bummed to get no joy from the link. Perhaps you
should have retitled?

Don't sweat it. 'sall good.

------
twinlab
This post is off-topic as this joke. Corporate boss, tea party member and
union member are given 12 cookies. The boss takes 11 and says, "Watch out that
union thug is after your cookie."

~~~
hustlebear-judd
The old fixed pie fallacy will never die. A free economy grows by what we each
contribute to it. Only a centrally controlled economy is a pie sliced up by
daddy, literally leading to a fight for table scraps (if they exist).

~~~
twinlab
Okay change the cookies to percentages of an expanding and contracting pie. I
enjoyed Ayn Rand's novels but they are as much fantasy as Lord of the Rings.

